# Strava now has segments for e-bikes



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

A few weeks back there was a very contentious series of threads in this forum where a few e-bikers were called out for posting their e-bike rides on "regular" Strava. Their most common excuse for this under-handed behavior was something like "Strava doesn't have segments so I can't compare my rides with my buddy's".

Well, fret no more; Strava now allows for segments in e-bike rides. Of course it's apples to apples and oranges to oranges; if you want to compare an e-bike effort to a "real" bike effort you'll have to do this "manually". (open 2 windows) Very handy to have calculated wattage posted; easy to compare changes in hardware, strategy and actual muscle input. (do the math)

It scares me a little bit that they incorporated this suggestion relatively quickly; there are pro-access matters they've been sitting on for years. Methinks the industry $$$ is talking.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Meh, comparing segments on a motorbike must be as exciting as balling yarn. It's a good way to call out poachers though. You just know industry money is behind it, access issues be damned. Feel free to enjoin the boycott of companies selling these motorbikes to display your displeasure in dollars and cents.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

tiretracks said:


> Meh, comparing segments on a motorbike must be as exciting as balling yarn. It's a good way to call out poachers though. You just know industry money is behind it, access issues be damned. Feel free to enjoin the boycott of companies selling these motorbikes to display your displeasure in dollars and cents.


Yes, particularly SRAM and Shimano.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Gutch said:


> Yes, particularly SRAM and Shimano.


Please cite examples of Shimano or SRAM bicycles.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Shimano e bike motor SRAM Ex1 drivetrain, Fox Pedelec fork, need we go on? They all support ebikes. You need to forge your own components, or go take a hike.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Gutch said:


> Shimano e bike motor SRAM Ex1 drivetrain, Fox Pedelec fork, need we go on? They all support ebikes. You need to forge your own components, or go take a hike.


Here, I'll make it easy for you. Those are examples of components not bicycles. Boycotting the emotorbike companies is the only step necessary.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I hope you're not using any of those companies, if you are you are supporting ebikes! Thanks


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

Gutch said:


> Shimano e bike motor SRAM Ex1 drivetrain, Fox Pedelec fork, need we go on? They all support ebikes. You need to forge your own components, or go take a hike.


There is not that much difference in the fox fork, they just market it for you, so you all pay more. It's the same fork just a little beefier, because the "bikes" weigh so much more. They just basically put an E in front of it.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Gutch said:


> I hope you're not using any of those companies, if you are you are supporting ebikes! Thanks


Using this logic this will be a slam dunk.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

sfgiantsfan said:


> There is not that much difference in the fox fork, they just market it for you, so you all pay more. It's the same fork just a little beefier, because the "bikes" weigh so much more. They just basically put an E in front of it.


I own the Pedelec fork. It's beefier and has different valving. It's way stiffer than the Pike.


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

poachit said:


> I just displayed my pleasure and gave Specialized 17,000 for two e bikes.


And your name is poach it, wonderful.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

With two posts. The ebike forum has had lots of people with throwaway troll accounts, or maybe it's all just one guy, it's entertaining regardless.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Username: Poachit. Location: Ebike forum. Posts: 4. 

The only reasonable conclusion is that you're *trying to make e-bikes look bad*. Or you're trolling. 

Either way, good work.

-Walt


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Whoops, yep. Carry on, you're doing great!

-W


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

I am happy about this. I had an e-bike last year, and sold it because it was upsetting to me that I could not log my rides in Strava. I decided Strava was more important to me than riding an e-bike. 

I won't buy another e-bike right away, as they need a few more years of development to drop weight and/or cost.


----------



## jgbackes (Jan 8, 2017)

I have two e-bikes, one MTB and one Hybrid. Don't hate, it just much more fun to have a motor help me get up the big hills.

jeff


----------



## Giant Warp (Jun 11, 2009)

The mission control app for the Specialized Turbo Levo has Strava built in. It uploads to Strava. Very nice!


----------

